# Fuengirola or Benalmadena ?



## lucy walker (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello All 


I would like to introduce myself and my family 

I am Lucy and my husband is Andrew and we are aiming to move to Spain with our 2 boys George and Billy in June 2012. Either Fuengirola or Benalmadena

Andrew will continue working in the UK and commute back to Spain at weekends 

Although we are surfing the web for information it can get conflicting information and is hard going at times !. So we would like to ask for a bit of help to put us in the right direction

Can anyone recommend a rental property company for the areas we want to live in? (looking for 3/2 bedrooms shared pool)

Our youngest son will be 10/11 when we move, what schools could you suggest?, we would like to start with a Spanish state school 

Although we are thinking Fuengirola or Benalmadena, not ruling out other areas, Any suggestions ? (30mins from airport) 


I’m sure I will be asking lots more questions later !!!!!


We intend to holiday/fact finding in the Andalusia region at the end of July/ August this year. If anyone has a place which they rent out for a couple of weeks we could well be interested. 


Thanks in advance 


Lucy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I live on the outskirts of Benalmadena, sort of inbetween there and Fuengirola and its perfect for us, my husband is a commuter too. We have an international school just around the corner from our house so my kids can walk to school and we have a train station at the top of the hill which gets to the airport within 20 minutes, much quicker, easier and cheaper than driving. So a tip from me would be to be near a train station!!! As for property to move to and agents - well you really need to wait til you're about to move as the good ones go quickly and who knows what'll be around by then. But there are some good agents around.

Schools very much depend on your son. We went for international cos my son was 13 when we moved and simply didnt want to go to state school, my daughter was 11, went to state school, but hated it, so we moved her to international - altho you do have to pay!

Jo xxx


----------



## lucy walker (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks jojo


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

lucy walker said:


> Hello All
> 
> 
> I would like to introduce myself and my family
> ...


You could also look at Mijas! It's no further to the airport than Fuengi... No idea about state schools as my three are in international school too, but my OH commuted to the UK for work for the first 10 months of living here, and we found Mijas worked v well for us.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

And of course the other thing is it's personal preference. I prefer Fuengi to Benal - I find Benal too cramped & touristy tbh - of course Fuengi is also touristy in ways but I find it a bit more 'open' - Mijas even nicer but as I say everyone prefers different things and when you say 'Benal' it's a big place and you could be anywhere!

My brother in law told me a couple of weeks ago that Benal is the cheapest area in general right now even when compared to Torremolinos so you might be able to find a bargain


----------



## lucy walker (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks for all your replys


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I prefer Fuengi, a little less "pushy" and more appealing to younger people?????? theres not much in it, but I guess I do gravitate to Fuengi more often

Jo xxx


----------

